# FM Litter N



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Vanaheims Kain
SSP | 03.11.12










Fantasias Gaia
SSP | 24.04.13

Babies born on August 7



















Pictures from today, 5 days old. She gave birth to 10, I culled 3.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't wait till they get fur!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Trixie's Mice said:


> I can't wait till they get fur!


Me neither! :lol:


----------

